# The Bass Whisperer



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

This rod is a 7'3" Phenix 703XH flipping stick. It's an Arizona State theme with maroon and gold thread, and an inlaid "Sparky" in the cactus butt. It has a split Minima seat, and spiraled #4 Recoil micro guides. I really like the new Recoil micros!!! This one will see action on Falcon lake soon, and will be crossing bass eyes in FLW tournaments this year.


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

Nicely done great epoxy work


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Very nice. I have a set of those micro recoils in my shop right now.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

\m/...Super cool Kyle...Maroon and gold give it a ton of depth!
Curious if you know where I can find a similar medallion for a Tartleton state rod I got going?
cant find ****,lol


**** is a bad word?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Beautiful job, Kyle! How do ya'll fish Falcon? ...I'd need 3 hands, one for the pistolero.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Outstanding as usual Kyle!

Regards,


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Wafflejaw said:


> Curious if you know where I can find a similar medallion for a Tartleton state rod I got going?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Here's a medallion that would work... Pretty pricey though.
> ...


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks awesome Kyle. You've really perfected that style and its a great look!


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Another great looking rod.


----------



## GoldenTouchDecals (Dec 8, 2009)

Well Kyle, I see you have created another one that's "slicker'n a grain fed mole" The maroon and gold looks great along with the eye popping tiger wrap. The fish should be jumping in the boat just to get a closer look at the rod . . .A real work of art!

Charlie


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Goags said:


> Beautiful job, Kyle! How do ya'll fish Falcon? ...I'd need 3 hands, one for the pistolero.


Haha... yeah, I forgot to mention, the butt cap on this one unscrews and there's an assault rifle hidden inside the blank.  Pretty sweet huh?

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

funny, i was thinking more on the African blow dart tube, the mouth piece is about the right size,lol


----------



## srshafer (Dec 22, 2006)

MAD SKILLZ!!!!
Great looking rod!


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

simply superb!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

"that is" one sharp looking rod


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Slick, real slick.


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

CoastalBent said:


> Haha... yeah, I forgot to mention, the butt cap on this one unscrews and there's an assault rifle hidden inside the blank.  Pretty sweet huh?
> 
> Thanks ya'll!


Kyle,
Does that come standard ??? Or is it a up-grade???? Cause i might want that on my next rod...........lol :cheers:


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

devildog2856 said:


> Kyle,
> Does that come standard ??? Or is it a up-grade???? Cause i might want that on my next rod...........lol :cheers:


It's an upgrade, but for you Force Recon guys, it's a sniper rifle (silenced of course).:wink:


----------



## Mg50 (Feb 9, 2009)

great looking rod 

Didnt know recoil was making micros going to have to check the out.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I've gotten old, thought I had commented on your beautiful rod. I really like the REC micros. Haven't used any yet but that gives me an excuse to make another rod.


----------

